# myodesis



## jdemar (Sep 14, 2010)

Help with CPT code, the patient had a previous traumatic forefoot amputation, now presents for        1.   (BKA) below knee amputation, ERTL-type.-27880
                          2.   Distal tib/fib arthrodesis. - 27871

                   3.   Myodesis????   included???   A myodesis was performed by bringing the   deep compartment muscles up to cover the stump of the tibia.  This was a fascia-to           fascia state using nonabsorbable suture.   15738???

Thank you in advance for you assistance.


----------

